
Ask HN: Why not ask for show adds? - rhlala
Why do advertisers dont ask permission for show ads?
When you watch a video or browse a website, a small message of 5 seg, saying &#x27;would you like to see an ad to support website&#x2F;content creator?&#x27;<p>It would be more efective as user choose to watch it..
======
lm28469
> It would be more efective as user choose to watch it..

Do we have any data to support that ?

I'd intuitively think it works as good as donations, aka not that good.

~~~
rhlala
A common example undertaken in research studies uses this foot-in-the-door
technique: two groups are asked to place a large, very unsightly sign in their
front yard reading "Drive Carefully". The members of one group have previously
been approached to put a small sign in their front window reading "Be a Safe
Driver", and almost all agreed. In one study, in response to the "Drive
Carefully" request 76 percent of those who were initially asked to display the
small sign complied, in comparison with only 17 percent of those in the other
group not exposed to the earlier, less onerous, request.

